# 1% incriments?



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

why are they not possible on .596? genuinely curious. is it because charge counter only works on 2nd init?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2116-1-battery-increments


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Just needs a build.prop flag to be set...

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Look @ revnumbers.info his unofficials include the 1% mod!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Just needs a build.prop flag to be set...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


he's talking about a stock blur rom. 1% doesnt work on 596.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

razorloves said:


> he's talking about a stock blur rom. 1% doesnt work on 596.


Lol sorry but ... LOTS of things don't work on Blur namely ANDROID. Lol

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

lmao
.


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

im not talking about stock .596, i'm talking about AOSP-based roms like ApeX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Returner said:


> im not talking about stock .596, i'm talking about AOSP-based roms like ApeX


Same difference. Apex is based on stock blur rom


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> Same difference. Apex is based on stock blur rom


Yes, and to add to that, it's not AOSP based. It's just an AOSP themed ROM. The ROMs that are AOSP based are CM, MIUI, Liquid, OMGB, etc.


----------



## vkamicht (Jun 7, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Yes, and to add to that, it's not AOSP based. It's just an AOSP themed ROM.


No .


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

vkamicht said:


> No .


No to what?

APEX is blur. ...deblured

They did a great job debluring but if you use blur frameworks as your base it isn't aosp

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

This is all off topic 1% won't work on blur. Your right charge_counter keeps the battery status but frameworks support is needed and without the source code (or a smalli expert) we can't add

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

